# Theft of Water



## No1steveb (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi

I have just received my Tavira Verde DD and clearly I have had water stolen directly from the mains supply, via an outside tap.
Although currently vacant (due to Covid restrictions) the house is managed and visited regularly. Last week my house manager suspected a theft had occurred and this has now been confirmed.

Has anyone else experienced this ? 

Would Tavira Verde be compassionate when they compare my bills for the last 14 years and see that there is quite a considerable difference in consumption during the last month ? 

There doesn't appear to be any point in reporting it to Police as there is no proof and no confirmation as to when / how it took place...although they left the hosepipe on and straddled accross a wall so there's a bit of a clue !

Are there ways that anyone knows of to prevent this type of offence ?

Any feedback gratefully received.


----------



## PickNGrinPDX (Jun 26, 2021)

Does the water supply to the outside tap come from inside the house? If so, you could have a valve installed in the house that could be shut off when the house is unoccupied.


----------



## No1steveb (Jul 3, 2012)

Many thanks PickNGrin...yes the water supply does come from the inside. I'll take a look at that idea. Appreciate it.


----------

